# fracture fragment



## Peggy M (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a surgeon that goes in and removes a fracture fragment from a toe.  He isn't in a joint.  This is an old fracture and this fragment is starting to cause the patient pain.  The doc gave me a fracture CPT code, but I just don't know if he treating the fracture.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks
Peggy


----------



## Kiana (Oct 20, 2008)

Is the bone fragment from an old injury?  If so, use proper dx.  As far as the CPT, if it's not a foreign body then he is treating the fracture.  Your CPT would be the fracture code.


----------

